# What are the symptoms......



## 19045 (Aug 18, 2005)

What are the symptoms you guys usually get before your period?


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Before I was on the pill I'd have cramps for 1-2 days before it would start. My D would always be worse then too.Now that I'm on the pill maybe a little bit crampy then when it finally starts the cramps are worse the first 2 days.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe a day before I start, I get a headache, cramps, and D. Drinking lots of water and exercing helps eliminate most of my cramps.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Me? I want to die. I get slightly C for about 3 days then a few days before it arrives I get explosive D right through until it's almost over. On top of the pain in the belly from the D I get major period cramps so I generally spend about a week and a half on buscopan, immodium and panadol just to get out of bed


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have just had my third pill injection. They last 12 weeks each. I find it has helped immensly. I don't know how everyone feels about this method, but before i took it, even on the pill tablet, (I had Mini-pills) i had headaches from the week before till it was over, explosive D for a week before, the week during and a few days after. I also had crippling gas and, of course, cramps. For me the injection has cleared it all up. It stopped my periods for the first 12 weeks, the next 12 i had minor bleeding/spotting, nothing heavy and no pain, and this time it's all stopped again. It does take a few months to get your body used to it, as do most things, but it's the best pill i've ever had.Effectivly, i don't get periods or anything that goes along with them, and for me it's great. It's an individual thing tho. One side effect is that you will stop having periods all together, and will not get them back if you stop the injection. This is something to seriously think about if you want kids. For me, to not have to worry about periods on top of IBS-D is fantastic.Hope above is of help. Lisa


----------



## 16104 (Aug 17, 2005)

Not much before, but the first day or two my D gets worse- what a mess, ug. But, I'm ok with it, a small price to pay to have the privilege of having babies! As far as cramps go, I used to be devastated by cramps the first 12 hours of my period; couldn't get out of bed, nauseated, had to keep a heating pad on my tummy and inner thighs. Once I switched to cloth pads, no cramps whatsoever.


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

mild to moderate nausea the week leading up to it, and a migraine the day before it starts. the day it starts I get menstrual & intestinal cramps and back pain, but it doesn't last long.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

im like screamer lol but i tired contraceptive injection put 8lbs on, gave me bad acne on my 3rd one and made my get bad C upto 8days before the end of the injection


----------

